# Planing of osteoma?



## JDACPC (Oct 31, 2013)

21029 was suggested for planing of a forehead osteoma?  

A 15 blade was used to create an incision which was beveled to be parallel to the hair follicles.  This was taken down to the periosteum which was then carefully elevated inferiorly beyond the osteoma using a Freer elevator.  Using a Stryker drill with moderate
non cutting bur, the osteoma was then carefully planed down to the surface
of the remaining skull until it was palpably smooth.

Thanks!


----------



## ljkeene (May 24, 2017)

I have the same question 4 years later . I am trying to code the same surgery. It has been coded  as 61500 but the surgeon did not remove any of the skull. Only the osteoma was removed. I am thinking the 21029 but it is an osteoma not fibrous dysplasia. CPT 11446 has also been suggested by a coworker. Does anyone know
what the correct code is?


----------

